# Seemed Like a Good Idea at the Moment (6-tube 3060/2050)



## Kodiak351 (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, I have to come clean. It would seem that the tubing I have is NOT 2050, as I had thought. So all my talk of how easy 6-tube 2050 is to shoot is officially wrong. Unfortunately, since I fully believed that what I had was 2050, and since it was so very easy to pull, I did the reasonable thing, and ordered the next size up, specifically, tapered 2050-3060 tubing. So now I have what I can only refer to as a Sasquatch Hunting Setup. 6 massive tubes of 2050-3060 mounted on an equally massive pouch that I cut from a belt. I even used brass grommets. And I can just barely pull it to my first anchor point (corner of my mouth). On the upside...

It's insanely powerful. Not only put a .44 lead through both sides of my beaver target, but went through the shed wall (admittedly, it's ancient 1/4" plywood paneling, but still, even my practice arrows don't penetrate both sides of that target). Never had a slingshot do that before. I honestly think that it needs .50 lead to really show what it can do. The difficulty in drawing it is not due to my arm, but my fingers. Anybody know some good finger exercises? Maybe I can upload some pictures of it, since I have a friend who said I can borrow his camera if I need to. Anyway, that's my news..well, that, and I got a new slingshot.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

i wanna see it!


----------



## Kodiak351 (Mar 24, 2013)

I think I may have just broken my locust fork slingshot! I was pulling back the Sasquatch Hunting Bands, and heard a crack from the frame. Perhaps I should not be using this bandset with a wooden natural fork. I can't actually find a visible crack, but I am nervous to try it again.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Sasquatch frame to the face could leave a mark. Use caution


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is a video by Bill Hays detailing how to improve your pinch grip.

http://slingshotforum.com/videos/view-33-simple-way-to-develop-grip-strength-for-slingshot-shooting/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Back off a little till you get the appropriate frame man. The thought of a doctor probing your face lacerations for wood splinters is not very appealing. But the hand howitzer train of thought is fascinating though. It might blast through half inch pine like it was nothing. Be safe.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Stop!
I had a band set with 4 thick rubber bands, I guess the next size down from 105s, they slipped off the forks and ruined my safety glasses, gave a nasty whipping too.
The fork comes with it, you'll never shoot again.


----------



## Kodiak351 (Mar 24, 2013)

Shtf, would that injury look something like your profile picture? I decided to mount my Sasquatch Hunters on the new frame, which is stainless steel. The Locust fork is perhaps ready for retirement. It wasn't very comfortable anyway, (too small and the gripping section was uncomfortably short) hence the purchase of a new slingshot frame. The new one is a huge improvement over the old tree fork. It has a wrist brace, but is comfortable enough that I don't need it.

Thanks for the video link; I am going to try Bill Hays suggestions!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Once again, heavy pull does not equal power or speed and shooting a .44 caliber lead ball with 6 30/60 to 20/50 tapers is completely worthless. A set of tapered TBG will shoot it faster with a fraction of the pull weight and recoil. I would bet that single 17/45 would shoot it faster.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

If you are trying for max power in a slingshot check out what the people down in the power rangers thread are using, believe me if it wasn't the most powerful they would not be using it.


----------



## Kodiak351 (Mar 24, 2013)

I agree with you August, which is why I was shocked that it outperformed my previous tubeset. Now, I don't have a chrony or anything; my only "performance" benchmark is how deeply ammo penetrates either my rug-covered foam "beaver", or my 20-sheet cardboard target. All I know is that this:

Original Yellow Daisy on B52 were outperformed by Marksman Hyper Velocity Tubes on B52

Marksman Hyper Velocity Tubes were marginally outperformed by 6-tube not-actually-2050 tubeset on Locust Fork

6-tube Not-Actually-2050 on Locust Fork were significantly outperformed by 6-tube 2050-3060 Tapered Tubes on Stainless Frame

This is in regard to penetration of my beaver target using .44 caliber lead, because that's the only ammo I've got. The original 6-tube set must have been either 1842 or 1745, because I have some 2040, and it is obviously larger than that. Elongation plays a factor here, too, because the current tapers I would imagine I am only pulling to about 400% elongation or so, which is kind of awesome, since that would increase tube life...and the lives of tubes are important to me. It might also help if my pouch wasn't a massive brass reinforced belt strap on the tapers, but I needed to have enough space between the holes to spread the forces. Remember, this was an accident. I did not intend to have this monster setup, but since I have it, I am reporting the findings.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I have to hand it to you I have never heard of anyone judging band performance buy how well it penetrates their beaver. :rofl:

The only thing I am trying to say is that it seems you are going around your butt to get to your elbow. Their are tons of documented set ups that will give the longevity and power that you want, much, much easier and cheaper.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Kodiak351 said:


> Shtf, would that injury look something like your profile picture? I decided to mount my Sasquatch Hunters on the new frame, which is stainless steel. The Locust fork is perhaps ready for retirement. It wasn't very comfortable anyway, (too small and the gripping section was uncomfortably short) hence the purchase of a new slingshot frame. The new one is a huge improvement over the old tree fork. It has a wrist brace, but is comfortable enough that I don't need it.
> 
> Thanks for the video link; I am going to try Bill Hays suggestions!


If the fork comes with, probably gonna look like my profile pic, but with a large amount of blood.


----------



## Kodiak351 (Mar 24, 2013)

Not to worry, I'm only using this until I get the proper size tubing, and it only cost me $1.98, with free shipping, from Dankung, so no huge loss financially. Until then, it's fun to try. It may have a use for arrow slinging still. I am still unsure of what size tubing I originally had though, but I am leaning towards 1842. 6-tube 1842? Sounds more reasonable, no? I am a little worried that 6-tube 1842 may not be strong enough to sling arrows, since the length of the arrows necessitates relatively short pulls, but that's not an issue right now. Thanks everybody!


----------

